# YouTube Channel for protection sports



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Stonnie Dennis has a great, IMO, channel for people interested in raising and training protection sport / PPDs.

He's a down to earth guy that explains in plain english what is going on with the dog. 

Stonnie Dennis - YouTube


----------



## lesslis (Sep 23, 2007)

Enjoyed the videos David. I like his style. Is he strictly a mali guy or does he work thinking dogs also? ( little sarcasm) Nice pups.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

David Winners said:


> Stonnie Dennis has a great, IMO, channel for people interested in raising and training protection sport / PPDs.
> 
> He's a down to earth guy that explains in plain english what is going on with the dog.
> 
> Stonnie Dennis - YouTube


Thanks David, for posting that link. I find it interesting. 

What really took me off guard is the Malinoise training video. The process of using the whip and ultimately a tug toy. Not only how he conditioned the pup but what really surprised me was his method of play with the older dog and bite sleeve. I say this with some concern, not for the video but myself. He plays with the older dog almost exactly how I play with Cruz and his tug rope. Exactly. I've never seen nor have been trained to do this. It just was a natural progression for both myself and Cruz to engage each other like this. The concern part for me is I wonder if I have been conditioning Cruz unwittingly with this manner of play as he bites deep and has always had a natural instinct for this kind of play. He could really care less about fetch. But you bring out his tug rope and he just turns inside out. 

My question for you is, should I be playing tug with him in the manor that Stonnie is? I mean it's almost a carbon copy of how I play with Cruz with the exception of falling on the ground part. I pop or pat him on the side, grab his head, praising him for holding on to the tug etc. while playing tug. Should I be doing this? Oh, by the way, along with not going to the ground, I also do not incorporate a whip. He really doesn't need it. It's not hard at all to flip his switch. I do growl at him and make noises. Is there any behaviors I should be watching out for while tugging or anything else that might be a warning sign of behavioral issues? I'm not a trainer, and to me dogs on that level are like a loaded gun. That's why I'm a little concerned as Cruz is not being trained as a protection dog.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Big Stonnie fan here. I have had a couple of email conversations with him back when we were exploring what breed we were going to go with. 

I've enjoyed his videos and his sense of humor.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks , enjoying the videos


----------



## VCViking (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for the vids, my kids love them!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

jafo220 said:


> Thanks David, for posting that link. I find it interesting.
> 
> What really took me off guard is the Malinoise training video. The process of using the whip and ultimately a tug toy. Not only how he conditioned the pup but what really surprised me was his method of play with the older dog and bite sleeve. I say this with some concern, not for the video but myself. He plays with the older dog almost exactly how I play with Cruz and his tug rope. Exactly. I've never seen nor have been trained to do this. It just was a natural progression for both myself and Cruz to engage each other like this. The concern part for me is I wonder if I have been conditioning Cruz unwittingly with this manner of play as he bites deep and has always had a natural instinct for this kind of play. He could really care less about fetch. But you bring out his tug rope and he just turns inside out.
> 
> My question for you is, should I be playing tug with him in the manor that Stonnie is? I mean it's almost a carbon copy of how I play with Cruz with the exception of falling on the ground part. I pop or pat him on the side, grab his head, praising him for holding on to the tug etc. while playing tug. Should I be doing this? Oh, by the way, along with not going to the ground, I also do not incorporate a whip. He really doesn't need it. It's not hard at all to flip his switch. I do growl at him and make noises. Is there any behaviors I should be watching out for while tugging or anything else that might be a warning sign of behavioral issues? I'm not a trainer, and to me dogs on that level are like a loaded gun. That's why I'm a little concerned as Cruz is not being trained as a protection dog.


IMO, playing "aggressive" tug in a playful manner has nothing to do with real aggression. I encourage all dogs I train with tugs to play enthusiastically, no matter what the final job for the dog is. The more they like it, the higher the reward a game of tug is.

Transitioning into protection involves working the dog in defense, where a perceived threat is engaged by the dog with intent to defeat the threat or drive it away. No worries about tug turning into aggression unless you are actually threatening the dog.

Sorry for the late reply. I lost the thread into the abyss of current topics.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

David... This is nice PP training too:
Protection Trained Dogs on Video ? They?re More Than Trained Guard Dogs | Protection Dogs Plus
But, people don't want to train dogs just to bark at some stupid drunkard at night, they want them to behave like in the army or police.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

What does a demo video for a company selling executive protection dogs have to do with a YouYube channel devoted to training instruction?

There is no training going on in the video at all.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

I see propagating to train your dog in protection as a play with a fire. A young girl, met at school and escorted by PP dog back home? A dream of any parent! Where are responsible adults if anything goes wrong? *People in general wouls never realise what it takes to train a well behaved PP dog.* Dog is a dangerous weapon, available without any licence. Agression creates more agression, people cannot be trusted, especially young men who are looking for puppies of "good blood" right here in this Forum.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

David Taggart said:


> I see propagating to train your dog in protection as a play with a fire. A young girl, met at school and escorted by PP dog back home? A dream of any parent! Where are responsible adults if anything goes wrong? *People in general wouls never realise what it takes to train a well behaved PP dog.* Dog is a dangerous weapon, available without any licence. Agression creates more agression, people cannot be trusted, especially young men who are looking for puppies of "good blood" right here in this Forum.


The OP is about a channel for training dogs in protection. This could be protection sports, personal protection, LE, whatever. This is not a debate on what constitutes a PPD.

Do me a favor and post on topic. Nothing you have posted has any relevance to the discussion.

David Winners


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

David Winners said:


> IMO, playing "aggressive" tug in a playful manner has nothing to do with real aggression. I encourage all dogs I train with tugs to play enthusiastically, no matter what the final job for the dog is. The more they like it, the higher the reward a game of tug is.
> 
> Transitioning into protection involves working the dog in defense, where a perceived threat is engaged by the dog with intent to defeat the threat or drive it away. No worries about tug turning into aggression unless you are actually threatening the dog.
> 
> Sorry for the late reply. I lost the thread into the abyss of current topics.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Thanks for the insight. No problem on the late reply. 

I have noticed he responds better to the tug at times or seems to pay better attention when teaching or practicing commands with the tug. It's his favorite past time. Do you think training him with a tug is a better reward for desired behaviour? He does lose interest in treats fairly quickly. Sorry to drag this out. Last question....promise.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Ask away!

IMO, different situations require different rewards. When initially training a behavior, I use a reward that is pleasurable for the dog, but does not put the dog into such a high state of drive that he cannot focus on the behavior. With most of the dogs I train, this is food, and it sounds like this is the case with your dog.

After the behavior is learned, the lure is faded and the dog is regularly complying to the verbal command, I will up the reward, and the drive, by using the tug.



David Winners


----------

